# Guitar Hero world tour midi port on drums?



## massahwahl (Dec 30, 2008)

I got GHWT last night and the drum set is eons better than), but does anyone know what the midi port is for? I've seen one site say its for the second kick pedal and another site say its for the drum tuner on the pc, but can I use it for any apps on the pc? It would be cool to have a drum trainer or something!


----------



## jjsevdt (Jan 7, 2009)

I know in development they said it was going to PC capable, but I don't know if they ever did it for sure or not.  I know some people had problems with their drum kits and it had to be calibrated on the PC.


----------



## massahwahl (Jan 7, 2009)

Well it does work with the drum tuner program very easily. I have yet to plug it into my drum machine and see if i can emulate pads with it. That would be awesome.


----------



## N3crosis (Jan 8, 2009)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Well it does work with the drum tuner program very easily. I have yet to plug it into my drum machine and see if i can emulate pads with it. That would be awesome.



My friend and I went to radio shack one time and bought a Midi splitter for Rock Band 2 drums, for Visions, and other crazy double bass songs. It works really well, especially when I play bass and we crank up the bass on his subwoofer .


----------



## DCIScouts (Jan 8, 2009)

I had heard that it was primarily for a second kick pedal...


----------

